# IL Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis a combination ofthe *House Rabbit Society* list for Rabbit Veterinarians in Illinois (listed at: *http://www.hrschicago.org/articleslay1.html*;the Petbunny listserver member recommendations at: *http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_IL.html*; and Rabbits Only research and member recommendations. 

The listings are in order of *AREA CODE*.

(Please post updates including additions, deletions, recommendations and personal experiences in this thread).


*(* Treats HRS Foster Rabbits)*



*Dr. Larry Baker* (RO)
*Northgate Pet Clinic*
Decatur, IL
(217) 877-4393
Recommended by Bramble Briar86 (Ellie)
06/06


*Dr. Sue Sculley *(PetBunny)
*Klingele Veterinary Clinic PC Grooming
*4507 Broadway St.
*Quincy, IL* 62301
(217) 223-0187
Recommended by: Arlette Hunnakko
Comments: On the Missouri state line. Dr. Sculley is there Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. On Tuesdays and Thursdays, she's at the clinic in Missouri (see entry under Missouri)
Submitted: 7/01

*ALL CREATURES ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS,PetBunny)
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Kenneth Welle*[/font]_ 
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Sandra Murrell[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]708 Killarney[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Urbana, IL* 61801[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](217) 328-4143[/font]
NOTES: Dr. Kenneth Welle (PetBunny)
Recommended by: Laura Barnes
Submitted: 1/96


*Lipton Animal Hospital* (RO)
*EllenM. Paul*, DVM
908 E. Main
*Urbana, IL* 61802 
Phone: (217) 344-1017
Emergency: (217) 344-1017
Fax: (217) 344-0654 
NOTES: lists Dogs, Cats, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs,
and Rodents in Univercity of IlliinoisVeterinary Medicine Library
06/06


*BURNHAM PARK ANIMAL HOSPITAL*[font=Arial,Helvetica] (HRS)[/font]
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. J.B. Bruederle[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]1025 S. State Street[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Chicago, IL* 60605[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](312) 663-9200[/font]


*Saundra L. Kayne, DVM (Dr. "K") *(Petbunny)
*Striegel Animal Hospital
*2701 Striegel Road
*Carbondale, IL* 62901
(618) 457-4133
Recommended by: Dawn
Comments: Works great with rabbits, is very up to date on rabbit things... we have used her for 16 years with our different buns... [she] is willing to try ideas or read things brought in... she takes the time to answer phone questions.
Submitted: 8/99


**INDIAN PRAIRIE ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS,AEMV)
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Sam Ristich*[/font]_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]657 Route 59[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Aurora, IL* 60504[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](630) 820-6999[/font]
NOTE: Also *AEMV* listing at: 
621 S. Route 59
*Aurora, IL* 60504
Email:[email protected]



*ELBURN ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Susan Cechner[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]403 E. North Street[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Elburn, IL* 60119[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](630) 365-9599[/font]


*GARY AT NORTH VETINARY CENTER* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Elise Ciribassi[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]154-156 N. Gary Avenue[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Carol Stream, IL* 60188[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](630) 653-1000[/font]


*DUPAGE ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Mary Felt[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]377 E. North Avenue[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Villa Park, IL* 60181[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](630) 834-8242[/font]


*Dr. Laura Wallach* (PetBunny)
*Dr. Lisa Lullo*
*Danada Veternarian Hospital*
1 Rice Lake Square
*Wheaton, IL* 60187
(630) 665-6161
http://www.danadavet.com/
Recommended by: Jan Rebmann
Comments: Dr. Lullo is excellent and did her externship with Dr. Susan Brown. She is the relief vet now since the birth of her last child. Dr. Wallach has really taken off with the exotic part of this clinic and has gained tons of expertise in treating rabbits. She attends the midwest exotic conferences. She is a very dedicated, caring vet and is willing to listen to any input from experienced bunny people. She volunteers at a Willowbrook Wildlife Center in Glen Ellyn on her off hours, too.
Submitted: 9/01



*BREMEN ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Scott C Gallatin*_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]7613 W. 159th St.[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Tinley Park, IL* 60477[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](708) 532-5577[/font]

*CRESTWOOD ANIMAL CLINIC* (HRS)
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Craig L. Wardrip*[/font]_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]5443 W. 135th Street[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Crestwood, IL* 60445[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](708) 396-1014[/font]
[/font]

**MIDWEST BIRD AND EXOTIC ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS, PetBunny)
(Note new address, phone) 
*also: Midwest Animal Emergency Hospital* 
*All Doctors* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]7510 W. North Ave[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Elmwood Park, IL* 60707[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]Phone: (708) 453-8181[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]Fax: (708) 453-8194[/font] 
http://www.midwestexotichospital.com 
NOTES: Midwest Bird and Exotic Animal Hospital (PetBunny)
Recommended by: Jan Rebmann
Recommended by: Donna Goetz
Comments by Donna: Dr. Richard Nye...is not only a skilled and gifted veterinarian and surgeon, but he has a real soft spot in his heart for bunnies. He often refers to his big old Belgian hare who was his pet for years. In fact, Dr. Nye was featured on the cover of "Chicago Sports" magazine holding him...he was on the cover because before he went into veterinary medicine he was a pitcher for the Chicago Cubs.
Submitted: 6/05
RO Updated 06/28/06


*Dr. Donna Novak, DVM* (PetBunny)
*Oak Park Animal Hospital
*242 Madison Street
*Oak Park, Illinois* 60302
(708) 383-5542
Recommended by: Fritz
Comments: She is experienced with spays and neuters as well. The staff at the hospital is friendly and also rabbit knowledgeable. There are two other doctors at the hospital, but Dr. Novak seems to be the exotics expert.
Submitted: 2/00


*FAMILY PET ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS, PetBunny)
_*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Marla Minuskin & Dr. Rae Ann Van Pelt*_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]1401 Webster[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Chicago, IL* 60614[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](773) 935-2311[/font]
[/font]NOTES: Family Pet Animal Hospital (PetBunny)
Recommended by: Renee Hacker
Comments: Office hours are 8-7 MTRF, 8-2 W, and 8:30-4 Sat.
There are two doctors there that handle rabbits. Dr. Rae Ann Van Pelt and Dr. Marla Minuskin...the office is convenient for anyone who lives in the city of Chicago.
Submitted: 6/05


*McKILLIP ANIMAL HOSPITAL LTD.* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Allen L. Glater[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]2867 N. Clark Street[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Chicago, IL* 60657[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](773) 248-7266[/font]


*PORTAGE PARK ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Julie A. Mayer[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]5419 W. Irving Park Road[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Chicago, Il*. 60641[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](773) 725-0260[/font]


*FOX LAKE ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Christine Sherden[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]6115 Northwest Highway[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Crystal Lake, IL* 60014[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](815) 459-0317[/font]


*Catherine Sinnot, DVM* (RO)
*Woodstock Animal Hospital*
(815) 338-0800
11710 RT 120
Woodstock, Il 60098I
Recommended by *BACI*
06/06


*ANIMAL EMERGENCY 911* (HRS, PetBunny)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Rasch & Dr. Siwek[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]3735 Dempster Street[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Skokie, IL* 60076[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 673-9110[/font]
NOTES: Animal 911 (PetBunny)
3735 W. Dempster
Recommended by: Diane Murphy
Comments from Diane: An emergency clinic. Their hours are: M-F 5PM to 8AM; Sat Noon to Monday 8AM; and all major holidays. I've had to rush Spot down there a number of times when at-home remedies weren't working for her GI stasis, and they are a wonderful, friendly rabbit-savvy group.
Submitted: 6/05


*ARLINTGON PARK VETERINARY HOSPITAL* [font=Arial,Helvetica](HRS) [/font]
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Larry Fetzer*[/font]_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]2105 Hicks Road[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Rolling Meadows, IL* 60008[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 934-1535[/font]


*BEST FRIENDS ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS, PetBunny)
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Donna Rauch*[/font]_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]1203 N. Route 83[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Grayslake, Il.* 60030[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 548-2626[/font]
NOTE: Dr. Donna Rauch (PetBunny)
Dr. Cheryl Roge
Best Friends Animal Hospital
Recommended by: Kay Schlump
Submitted: 3/99


*Dr. Susan Horton, DVM* (PetBunny)
*Chicago Exotics, PC* (Also see Animal Emergency 911 above)
3735 W. Dempster
*Skokie, IL* 60076
(847) 329-8709
Recommended by: Diane Murphy
Recommended by: Bruce Mann
Comments from Diane: Hours: M, Tu, Th, F: 9AM - 6PM; W and Sat: 9AM - Noon. She is a wonderful, personable, rabbit-savvy doctor. Has great people skills too; very good at calming down hysterical bunny moms. The staff is very friendly and all seem to be rabbit-knowledgeable; you feel very confident about having your bun in their care. Also, just as an FYI-they share office space with Animal 911. If you are a patient of Chicago Exotics, and your bun has to be checked in through Animal 911, they can be "transferred" to Chicago Exotics without actually having move anywhere. Most emergency clinics require you to pick up your animal and take them to your "normal" vet when they close for the day/night.
Submitted: 3/03


*GRAYSLAKE ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Julie H. Lamberty[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]1490 E. Belvidere Rd.[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Grayslake, IL* 60030[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 223-8612[/font]


*KNOLLWOOD HOSPITAL FOR PETS* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Deborah Mitchell[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]2237 W.Schaumburg Road[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Schaumburg, IL* 60194[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 893-8944[/font]


**MORTON GROVE ANIMAL HOSPITAL* [font=Arial,Helvetica](HRS, PetBunny)[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Roberta Drell*[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]9128 Waukegan Road[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Morton Grove, IL* 60053[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 965-4010[/font]
NOTES: Dr. Roberta Drell (PetBunny)
Recommended by: Gina Kenny
Comments: Dr. Roberta Drell...is absolutely wonderful. When my rabbit Jezabel had a persistent ear problem that would not clear up with basic treatment, she was trying new things and always seemed on top of latest treatments and how well they might work. She is also the only veterinarian in Illinois who attended the HRS veterinarian conference some years back. Her vet techs are also extremely knowledgeable about rabbits.
Submitted: 10/03


**TERRY ANIMAL HOSPITAL* (HRS)
_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Rich Mattson*[/font]_ 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]1419 Lake Avenue[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Wilmette, IL* 60091[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 256-1131[/font]


*VET SMART* (HRS)
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Jennifer Anda[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]809 Civic Center Plaza[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Niles, IL* 60074[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica](847) 965-4242[/font]


**ANIMAL EYE ASSOCIATES* (a.k.a. *Eye Care For Animals*
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. Samuel Vainisi & Dr. Gretchen Schmidt[/font]* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]Various Locations:[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Wheeling -* (847) 215-3933[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Berwyn* - (708) 749-4200[/font] 
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Chicago* - (773) 388-3937 (3123 N. Clybourn, Chicago)[/font] 
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]PRACTICE LIMITED TO EYES ONLY[/font]*
RO updated: 06/28/06



And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: (Please be sure that vets on this listtreat rabbits and not just birds or reptiles).* 
Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*Illinois
*

Martha Armour, DVM
Capital Illini Veterinary Services, Ltd.
1711 Wabash Avenue
*Springfield, IL* 62704
Phone: 217-546-1541
Email: [email protected]

Julia Whittington, DVM
University of Illinois Veterinary Clinical Medicine
1008 W. Hazelwood Drive
*Urbana, IL* 61802
Phone: 217-333-5300
Website: http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/
Email: [email protected]


Robert Ness, DVM
Ness Exotic Wellness
820 Ogden Avenue
*Lisle, IL* 60532
Phone: 630-737-1281
Email: [email protected]


Ronda DeVold, DVM
River Heights Veterinary Clinic
5580 Route 34 West
*Oswego, IL* 60543
Phone: 630-554-3400
Website: http://www.riverheightsvet.com 
Email: [email protected]


Kristen Kristek, DVM
Glenwood Village Pet Hospital
555 E. Glenwood-Lansing Road
*Glenwood, IL* 60425
Phone: 708-758-2400
Fax: 708-758-2950

Katrina Holmes-Johnson, DVM
Forest South Animal Hospital
3906 Tower Drive #C608
*Richton Park, IL* 60471
Phone: 708-283-0976
Email: [email protected]


Allen Glater, DVM
McKillip Animal Hospital 
2867 N. Clark Street
*Chicago, IL* 60657
Phone: 773-248-7266
Website: http://www.mckillipvet.com
Email: [email protected]


Scott Gallatin, DVM
99 East Bowen Street
*Frankfort, IL* 60423
Phone: 815-469-2232
Email: [email protected]


Dr. Elizabeth M. Davis 
Terry Animal Hospital
1419 Lake Ave.
*Wilmette, IL* 60091
Phone: 847-256-1131


----------



## BACI (Mar 22, 2006)

I am not sure if you need the vet's permissionbut this is the vet I use. I asked her all the questions HRS suggestedand she passed with flying colors. 

Sinnot, Catherine DVM 
Woodstock Animal Hospital
815-338-0800
11710 RT 120
Woodstock, Il 60098I 


*ADDED :thanks:*


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dr. Larry Baker

Northgate Pet Clinic

Decatur, IL

(217) 877-4393



Ellie


*ADDED :thanks:*


----------



## Pipp (Jun 29, 2006)

EDIT: These are thevets that list rabbits on the University of Illinois Vet Medicinelibrary site: 


http://www.library.uiuc.edu/vex/cpl/animals.htm#rabbits


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my bun's vet, he specializes in exotic/small animals:

Dr. Cory Loxtercamp,
DVM, University of Minnesota


VCA Worth Animal Hospital
7727 West 111th Street
Palos Hills, IL60465
Telephone:708-974-3070
Fax:708-974-1094

Hours:
*Monday - Friday*: 7:00 AM - 8:00 PM
*Saturday*: 8:00 AM - 3:00 PM


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2006)

*All Pets Animal Hospital PC*

1225 W. Loucks Ave.

Peoria, IL 61604

309-685-1441

Dr. Charles Burmeister


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2006)

*DeManes Animal Hospital*

3035 N. Wisconsin Ave.

Peoria, IL 61603

309-686-1383

*Dr. Scott DeManes, DVM*

They neutered 2 of my bunnies w/ no complications whatsoever.


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jun 26, 2007)

Klein Animal Clinic
Joseph D. Klein, DVM
2332 Cumberland Square Dr.
Bettendorf, IA 52722
(563) 441-7560
:bunnydance:

I know it's Iowa, but if you are from the Quad Cities Area (Illinois & Iowa) I suggest this Dr.!


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Forest South Animal Hospital*


_[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Dr. Katrina Johnson*[/font]_
*[font=Arial,Helvetica]Dr. John Coyne[/font]*


[font=Arial,Helvetica]24341 Western Avenue[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*University Park, IL* 60466[/font] 
(708) 672-6166



NOTES:My vet and coincidentally where I work 
HOURS: Monday-Friday 6:30am-8:30pm, Saturday 7:00am-6:00pm, and Sunday 10am-12pm. 

Also a WALK IN CLINIC. No APPTS. necessary!!!

Recommended by: Leah Stevenson

Submitted: 8/07


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 29, 2007)

I didn't know who runs this list, but I saw the vet I go to/work for listed with her apartment number. Is there any way you could remove her address as I'm sure she wouldn't like people knowing it? 

Her info is:


Dr. Katrina Holmes-Johnson of *Forest South Animal Hospital* in University Park, IL.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dr. Erica Hansen
*_DVM, Purdue University2007

_*Midwest Animal Hospital*

[align=left]*[font=verdana,arial]Wolf Road & 183rd Place
Orland Park, Illinois 60467[/font]*[/align]
[align=left]*[font=verdana,arial]708-478-7788
866-381-4498[/font]*[/align]
[align=left][font=verdana,arial]*Business Hours:
*[/font][font=verdana,arial]*Monday-Friday6:30 a.m. - 8 p.m.
Saturday6:30 a.m. - 4 p.m. 
Sunday 1 p.m. - 3 p.m.*[/font][/align]
[align=left][font=verdana,arial]***no appointment is necessary;clients are takenon a walk-in basis[/font][/align]


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2008)

Another who comes highlyrecommended:

Dr. Kate Ball at Mokena Animal Clinic
9455 west 191st. Street, Mokena, IL
708-479-2811


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 27, 2008)

I took Tony to Chicago Exotics and saw a Dr. Shonali Vishal (or something like that....). Just wanted to add my endorsement!


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lakes Animal Clinic
222 W II Route 173
Antioch, IL 60002
847-395-0100
This is where we take Nibbles.
There was another vet that we found to take my hamster to, but I can't find the address.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

David R Helland, DVM 
Alpine Veterinary Hospital
Address: 4502 Charles St, Rockford, IL 61108
Phone: (815) 399-4808

Older gentleman, good patient interaction with both bun and owner.


----------



## Jenk (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to recommend:

Lisa Mikol-Doering, DVM
Westgate Veterinary Center
770 W. Bartlett Rd.
Bartlett, IL 60103
(630) 289-2288

http://www.westgateveterinary.com/


----------



## catfisher74 (Apr 13, 2010)

Jenk wrote:


> I would like to recommend:
> 
> Lisa Mikol-Doering, DVM
> Westgate Veterinary Center
> ...


What have you used them for and how are the prices?


----------



## ItsBuns (Apr 26, 2011)

I do not recommend All Pets Vet in Peoria, IL.

Dr. Burmeister is advertised and refferred as a rabbit specialist, but he did not seem comforable with a rabbit. He didn't ask meaningful questions about the problem or offer long-term solutions. He may be perfectly well suited for dogs and cats, but All Pets (Charles Burmeister, Peoria IL) is NOT a rabbit specialist.


----------



## HarleyBunjamin (Apr 3, 2012)

Just in case anyone would like to know, Dr. Nye is no longer at Midwest Bird and Exotic, but he still does some work at Ness Exotic Wellness (http://nessexotic.com) with Dr. Ness, who got his start under Dr. Nye. Both have worked on my bun (and guinea pigs!) over the years - Dr. Nye removed a fatty tumor that we thought may have been cancer or a hernia, and Dr. Ness helped me nurse Harley through a WEEK of no pooping almost 8 years ago and he is still alive and well! - and I would give either one of them my very highest recommendation.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 7, 2012)

Chicago:

Dr Williams at Hyde Park Animal Hospital & Clinic seems good & definitely likes rabbits. Call 773-324-4484 to schedule & find out which location he's at when.

The animal hospital is at 6937 S Stony Island.
The clinic is at 1363 E 53rd St.


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 2, 2014)

I wanted to add an update. I would also recommend Dr. Lisa Mikol-Doering. I went to her today for an appointment and she is awesome! Very thorough and knowledgable about rabbits! However she is no longer at Westgate but at The Whole Pet in Bartlett,Il. The check up was $71 although they quoted me at least $80 when I called. Really good vet office! 
http://www.twpvet.com/meet-the-doctors-4


----------



## Jenk (Feb 23, 2014)

daisyandparsley7 said:


> I wanted to add an update. I would also recommend Dr. Lisa Mikol-Doering. I went to her today for an appointment and she is awesome! Very thorough and knowledgable about rabbits! However she is no longer at Westgate but at The Whole Pet in Bartlett,Il. The check up was $71 although they quoted me at least $80 when I called. Really good vet office!
> http://www.twpvet.com/meet-the-doctors-4



Actually, Dr. Doering is still at the same location; she sold Westgate Veterinary Center to another vet, who renamed the practice The Whole Pet (TWP).

Dr. Doering is still there but has drastically cut back her work hours. I was told just last week by someone at TWP that she sees patients on Fridays and every other Saturday. Other than that, she performs surgeries for the practice. 

I had to become an inactive client due to her lack of availability, which makes me sad; I like her very much, both as a veterinary professional and as a person.


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's what I meant. I guess I didn't word that right


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 23, 2014)

For Illinois I would love it recommend the Fox Valley Animal Welfare League. They do low cost spays and neuters for bunnies and are VERY rabbit savvy. 

http://www.fvawl.org/index.php/rabbit-small-animal


----------



## Jenk (Oct 30, 2014)

Jenk said:


> Dr. Doering is still [at The Whole Pet] but has drastically cut back her work hours.... I had to become an inactive client due to her lack of availability, which makes me sad..



Dr. Doering's former co-worker, Dr. Mary Grabowski, has opened her own exotics practice in Streamwood, IL. Here's the link to her clinic: http://nwexoticvet.com/. 

Dr. G. now is my rabbit's primary caretaker; everyone really likes her. She also is licensed to care for wildlife.

Jenk


----------

